# Pope's Visit



## tomahawk6 (17 Apr 2008)

Here is a link to the welcoming ceremony kicking off the Pope's official visit. 
Scroll down to the section covering the Pope's visit.

http://www.c-span.org/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Apr 2008)

I see Emperor Palpatine is here. lol


----------



## CougarKing (17 Apr 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I see Emperor Palpatine is here. lol


  :


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I see Emperor Palpatine is here. lol


Stalin: "How many divisions hath the pope?"

Of course, the answer was none.  The Vatican still reigns, but the USSR is no more.
Vivat Papa!  Long live the Pope!

 ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Apr 2008)

In reference to a similar appearance and nothing more.


----------



## Yrys (17 Apr 2008)

Pope Jean-Paul II was there so long that I'm not use to seeing somebody else there yet.
I still have difficulty to remember the Pope new name, and I'm not sure when I'll be able to remember correctly the number !


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> In reference to a similar appearance and nothing more.


;D
It's all good. (I have to get better as "msn-speak" so that I can better convey when I'm not serious)


----------



## ex-Sup (17 Apr 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I see Emperor Palpatine is here.


First a Pole, now a German...I think we need to get an Italian back in there next time 'round.


----------



## Everbrat (17 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Pope Jean-Paul II was there so long that I'm not use to seeing somebody else there yet.



I feel the same, though it's been three years!  JPII was the only pope I knew. It surprises me during the Mass when we pray for the Pope and our Bishops to hear "Benedict XVI" instead of "John Paul II".  I still think of Benny as Cardinal Ratzinger.  I haven't been paying attention to the press coverage... I just hope they're being respectful.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2008)

If only I could swing a trip to NYC for this Sunday's mass.  I would love to attend mass celebrated by the Pope.

As for pope's, I do remember JP II as THE pope for SO LONG, but in retrospect, it was difficult to watch his body degenerate, especially after his vibrancy in his youth back when he first became pontiff.  I barely remember John Paul I, but I do remember the shock of his death.  I still remember, though those memories are fuzzy, of Paul VI.


----------

